# DoorDash driver ate customer’s order after he left a small tip



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

‘When our customer only tipped $4’: DoorDash driver says they ate customer’s order after they left small tip in viral TikTok, sparking debate





Daily Dot
*‘When our customer only tipped $4’: DoorDash driver says they ate customer’s order after they left small tip in viral TikTok, sparking debate*
Laiken Neumann - 1h ago









In a viral TikTok video, a DoorDash driver says they ate a customer’s order because they gave a small tip. The dasher’s apparent actions sparked controversy in the comments.

© Provided by Daily Dotpeople in car eating fast food with caption

“When our customer only tipped $4 for a 30 [minute] drive so we ate [their] order and telling dash support we aint get it,” user @saniahduh wrote via text on the TikTok.

The video, recorded by the user in the passenger seat, shows a DoorDash driver sipping on a drink and an open styrofoam box full of food.

With over 13,000 views, the TikTok received criticism in the comments. Some users said they typically tip in person, in which case the DoorDash driver wouldn’t be aware of the tip before accepting the order.

“Jokes on [you] I don’t tip on the app I tip in person,” one user said.

“Sometimes I tip like 3 dollars [and] tip with cash smh sometimes I put no tip I and tip cash,” another said.

“Ain’t worth it to drive in all this snow for $4 to a different city,” the DoorDash driver responded.
Many questioned why the driver accepted the order in the first place.

“Ain’t nobody make you accept that order . You see the trip payout and mileage before accepting. This is literally why people don’t [tip],” one user said.

However, the TikTok user responded to multiple comments claiming that the customer used a "fraud debit card" to pay for their order.

“Who told them [to] order some food with a fake doordash account and a fraud debit card and not even share [an] extra $10 with me,” they said in response to one user.

Some users were supportive of the DoorDash driver, however, arguing that they deserve decent tips.

“Oh well stop ordering doordash if [you] can’t afford to tip right,” one user said.

“As you should, purrr,” another wrote.

The Daily Dot has reached out to user @saniahduh via a TikTok comment and DoorDash via email.

The post ‘When our customer only tipped $4’: DoorDash driver says they ate customer’s order after they left small tip in viral TikTok, sparking debate appeared first on The Daily Dot.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Why do humans like to film their wrong-doings only to serve as an evidence against them? Is there anything to be proud of? All I see is inevitable, imminent deactivation. Why would she accept an order that pays too little? For free food? Those who don't tip deserve their food to be left untouched at the restaurant but this woman probably has forgotten the fact that base rate is $2.5. If she accepted a $6.5 offer to drive 30 minutes when everybody takes shelter from the cold weather, whose fault it is?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> If she accepted a $6.5 offer to drive 30 minutes when everybody takes shelter from the cold weather, whose fault it is?


I do not do Fl*oor* Tr*ash* , so I do not understand one hundred per-cent how it works. I _do_ understand that you know the mileage, payoff and tip up front. From what posters have posted, if you cancel before you actually punch the "picked up" or whatever button it is, it counts less against you or might not count against you at all. As I understand it, returning the order to its origin once the driver has acknowledged fetching it counts HEAVILY against him. Once the driver gets there but before acknowledging pickup, , as I understand it, he does get to see the address where it is going and still he can cancel with little or no adverse consequences.

If I understand everything correctly, this driver did get to see where it was going, thus knew what was involved before acknowledging pickup of the order. There is no mention of tip baiting. If everything is as I understand it, I _am _hard put to understand why the driver did not just leave the order there. If I had not declined the ping in the first place, which is likely what I would have done, I would have left it there once I saw where it was going had I decided that the delivery involved too much effort for the compensation offered.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Why do humans like to film their wrong-doings only to serve as an evidence against them?


When "humans" refer to other "humans" the word "people" is recommended unless you're a member of PETA.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I _do_ understand that you know the mileage, payoff and tip up front.


Not true!

First, what he did was stupid and I don't condone that behavior.

On GH you know the mileage and total payout up front. That's why I do GH 80% of the time. DD and UE make it way to hard to make good money.

On DD you DO NOT know all the information up front. You know the mileage but they hide the total payout. You don't know the actual payout until after the food has been delivered. You don't know if the offer includes a tip up front. DD plays games so when you accept a $4 offer it could pay a higher amount or just the $4 originally offered. If you are _very _experienced you learn to "read" the offers to guess which ones will pay more but it's an acquired skill based on a lot of experience so newbies don't stand a chance.

My acceptance rate on DD is about 6% because I won't take low offers "hoping" it grows. Anyone that takes a $4 offer that's a 30 minute drive is intellectually challenged to begin with. Just don't take them.

DD playing these games hurts everyone, drivers and good tipping customers alike. My last DD order as a customer I put a $10 tip onto the order. When the driver showed up I asked him what his offer was and he showed me it was $4 He was thrilled because it ended up paying him my $10 plus $3 from DD so he got $13. As a customer it pisses me off that my $10 tip showed as a $4 offer so my food could have been sitting getting cold showing as a low offer even though I tipped $10.

UE is even worse because it allows tip baiting with the customer having the ability to remove the tip. Most UE tips are after the fact so no surprise the tips are much worse on UE.

I rarely order delivery but when I do I only order from GH for that reason. I tip well and that should be rewarded with a quick delivery.

The idiot in the TikTok video couldn't of even known what the tip was until after he marked the food delivered.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Not true!


Thank you for the update





Seamus said:


> The idiot in the TikTok video couldn't of even known what the tip was until after he marked the food delivered.


So it is either Beta Sigma or


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

so now a $4 tip is not enough? <yikes>


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> so now a $4 tip is not enough? <yikes>


It all depends on the value of the order. 15%-20% of the total value of the order would be acceptable and generous


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> It all depends on the value of the order. 15%-20% of the total value of the order would be acceptable and generous


...totally agree. I tip my GH orders based on food total. During worse of covid 20%, but of late dropping down to 15% because there is no way a driver can say they should get as much as wait staff do in a sit down restaurant. them there staff hussle and earn their tips (after the fact) whereas food delivervies seem to expect a pretip based on..........?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

My buddy is a store owner G.H is #1 with him. Only problem 30% communication he must pay. Slice is best for stores lower comm.
G.H is the most organized. We deliver from our store direct with grub hub. How would you like a big business ordering $350 of food with a $5 tip and you must take it. Along with a family small $20 delivery that tipped $6... nuts


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

The individual that did that is what hurt honest driver’s all day long…

You have idiot driver’s like that and then you get the tip baiting morons because of idiot driver’s, so it ruins the job for those like me…

I have nearly six thousand deliveries in two years and never once have I stolen someone food and I will never do it either…

I just wish people would stop with the stupidity because it truly does ruin the job when you have idiots like that…


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with taking a few fries now and then. As long as you wash your hands first.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I hate the new trend to repeat the same caption on 3 images.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

colamacy said:


> When "humans" refer to other "humans" the word "people" is recommended unless you're a member of PETA.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

The only reason why most of these idiots post these videos is in hopes of a GoFundMe. If it's too far or I don't want to go there I don't accept it. I don't care what the payout is.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> so now a $4 tip is not enough?


.........for thirty minutes worth of driving in the snow, it _ain't_.



SHalester said:


> there is no way a driver can say they should get as much as wait staff do in a sit down restaurant. them there staff hussle and earn their tips (after the fact) whereas food delivervies seem to expect a pretip based on..........?



.............and this despite its often being the case that the driver invests far more time and bother than does the waiter in a sit down restaurant in the schlepping of your order to you. 

The driver must purchase a piece of machinery that costs several thousand dollars in order to schlepp your order to you. Does the waiter have to lay our thousands of dollars for equipment? Does the waiter have to pay to maintain, register and insure any of the equipment that he might have to buy? Does the waiter have to submit himself or his "equipment" for periodic inspection?

Give it a year or two and you will be just like that Canadian troll.

As for the pre-tip, I get the basis of the argument. You do not necessarily pre-tip the waiter. I have done it, in the past, but it was to insure that we got good service. I have found it effective especially with the Pullman porter on the railroad. When he brings me my little tray after the conductor has taken my ticket, a five dollar bill always got me a few extra favours from him. 

The problem is that many people, yourself included, by your own admission, do not tip the driver as well as they tip the waiter. This leaves the drivers jaded. You can not rely on the "innate goodness and understanding" of people, because there simply _ain't no sech aminal_. Therefore, you want to know what is in it for you actually to make this delivery. 

There are several reasons that I refuse to do food delivery. Crummy tips is YET another.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Why do humans like to film their wrong-doings only to serve as an evidence against them? Is there anything to be proud of? All I see is inevitable, imminent deactivation. Why would she accept an order that pays too little? For free food? Those who don't tip deserve their food to be left untouched at the restaurant but this woman probably has forgotten the fact that base rate is $2.5. If she accepted a $6.5 offer to drive 30 minutes when everybody takes shelter from the cold weather, whose fault it is?


Don't believe whatever you've seen in social media is true. 
I believe that this tiktok video was a stage and those two girls were not real doordash drivers.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> for thirty minutes worth of driving in the snow, it _ain't_.


don't snow here, so I can't say. And pretty sure I've never ordered from any restaurant that it would take 30 minutes driving. IN all other situations to lift one's nose at a $4 tip? Well, it could always be worse. 

And remember no driver is forced to be online or accept an offer, right? So where did the problem begin......


----------

